# How to make cricket keeping easier?



## Beardeddragonowner0 (Jun 19, 2015)

If you have like fifty, how do you make them not noisy and not smell?

Thanks!!!!!


----------



## Beardeddragonowner0 (Jun 19, 2015)

Help?


----------



## bigd_1 (May 31, 2011)

best way is get rid and use locusts and dubia roaches : victory:


----------



## Beardeddragonowner0 (Jun 19, 2015)

Seriously.


----------



## bigd_1 (May 31, 2011)

crickets are noisy and smell feed them of and swop


----------



## Beardeddragonowner0 (Jun 19, 2015)

No I want to BUY some! There is a way. I know it.....


----------



## SilverWings (Sep 26, 2013)

Quite honestly, I've not found my crickets to smell at all. I don't breed them though, I just buy a box and put them in the cricket keeper. Important thing is to change the bug gel regularly so it doesn't go manky, make sure it doesn't touch the substrate (I think it's bran, and then I feed mine bug mix and fish food) otherwise it will go mouldy, and every few days have a look and pull out any you can see that have died. The only time I've found them excessively smelly is when a lot died off at once (my fault I think) and the bottom was full of dead ones. 

You can buy silent brown crickets. They are, however, escape artists and even get out of the cricket keeper. This is the easiest way I have found to keep them though because they come with removable hiding tubes, so you can just shake some out of the tbe in with your dragon, then pop the rest back. Much less chance of escape.

I keep my cricket keeper in my 'snake cupboard' with my other snake stuff, they seem to live okay in the dark.


----------



## Beardeddragonowner0 (Jun 19, 2015)

Thanks.


----------



## Chrisxr2 (May 26, 2015)

I find keeping crickets ok as they tend to live a long time if you feed them well. Aggie loves locusts ut sometimes they keel over very quickly other times they live much longer, not tried du ta roaches, what are they like nutrition wise??


----------



## Chrisxr2 (May 26, 2015)

I find keeping crickets ok as they tend to live a long time if you feed them well. Aggie loves locusts ut sometimes they keel over very quickly other times they live much longer, not tried du ta roaches, what are they like nutrition wise??


----------



## Beardeddragonowner0 (Jun 19, 2015)

Never had any.


----------



## Beardeddragonowner0 (Jun 19, 2015)

Live bugs.


----------



## bigd_1 (May 31, 2011)

Chrisxr2 said:


> I find keeping crickets ok as they tend to live a long time if you feed them well. Aggie loves locusts ut sometimes they keel over very quickly other times they live much longer, not tried du ta roaches, what are they like nutrition wise??


roaches are the best for nutrition :2thumb:


----------

